# Brett Favre Soap Opera



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopefully this week will be the final episode of the Brett Favre Soap Opera!?! I guess they started the butt kissing when they(Vikings) sent three of their big name players to praise at the shrine of Favre, and it concluded today with Favre flying to Minnesota to get the coach(Childress) to kiss his ring and call him his daddy LOL. In all my years watching football, I've never seen people fall all over themselves over a QB!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/trainingcamp10/news/story?id=5470904


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

He's the Best Around...Nothing's Gonna Ever Keep Him Down..(copy/paste)







he should call it a day already..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The only reason he stays "undecided" about retirement is because he hates training camp. He doesn't want to play preseason games either. He waits to get ankle surgery so he has an excuse for coming in late. If he comes in healthy and acknowledges he's going to play the next season, people would expect him in preseason and training camp. The man threw 33 touchdowns along with seven picks last year without the foreplay. He doesn't need the extra work, he needs the rest! The media are the ones that make it a big deal, not Brett.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree that the media blows it out of proportion, but Brett still doesn't help with all the indecision he puts in the team's head.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

agree with everyone else the media shouldnt give this guy so much attention, even though theres nothing really going on right now in sports besides baseball and training camp, i mean everyone knows hes going to come back so why even bother covering it??


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

KEYZER-SOZE said:


> agree with everyone else the media shouldnt give this guy so much attention, even though theres nothing really going on right now in sports besides baseball and training camp, i mean everyone knows hes going to come back so why even bother covering it??


He's already saying now that this is his final year, I'll believe it when I see it LOL.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/trainingcamp10/news/story?id=5473664


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

as far as im concerned this guy truly doesnt know how to quit the game, his family is probably going to have to drag him away from the game and tell him just to stay retired at the end of the year


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

the truth is brett farve has enough money to quit, hes got a family and kids that are set education wise. hes got the knowledge and skills to become a coach and is well liked enough to become a media guy. he just has not life outside of football, in other words it defines who he is. the only time he walks away is gonna be when he cant walk away from the game on his own two feet. he already has the ankle and he not young enough to just throw some dirt on it and keep going.

he probably will get dragged away finally by his family or just not being able to play anymore.which will most assuredly break my man crush on farve lol.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> The only reason he stays "undecided" about retirement is because he hates training camp. He doesn't want to play preseason games either. He waits to get ankle surgery so he has an excuse for coming in late. If he comes in healthy and acknowledges he's going to play the next season, people would expect him in preseason and training camp. The man threw 33 touchdowns along with seven picks last year without the foreplay. He doesn't need the extra work, he needs the rest! The media are the ones that make it a big deal, not Brett.


In all honesty, as long as he's been in the NFL, and the success he's had, that alone should be his ticket out of training camp. He should've been able to tell Childress, "Look, I'll play, but I ain't coming to training camp," and Childress would've said, "Yes, sir!"

Seriously, Favre is a future HoF, and a great. Is he getting old? Yes. Does he still have a rocket? Absolutely. I'm tired of hearing about him, too, but let him play. He loves the sport.


----------

